# Finding a snake, huntsman and centipede at the Scenic Rim in Australia



## Staehilomyces (Jul 19, 2021)

Short video filmed at Mt. Mitchell, which is located on the southern side of Cunningham's gap in the Main Range National Park, part of the Scenic Rim. It's an absolutely amazing place to explore; in addition to the wildlife, the scenery there is nothing short of fantastic. 
The centipede is a Cormocephalus westwoodi, which is a very common centipede in the subtropical rainforests around South East Queensland. The spider is a Heteropoda species, which I'm sure many keepers will be familiar with. The snake is a Demansia psammophis, a mildly venomous elapid also known as a yellow-faced whip snake.
Hope you enjoy the video!

*



*

Reactions: Like 3


----------

